# Help please!!!!



## EMTkevin (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello, 
 I took my EMT course in December 2009, and then took the National test but did not pass. I have been studying, I want to take the Test before Aug. 27, 2010 and I am scheduled to take a Refresher course @ CIEMT on Aug 20, 2010 does anyone have any tips or advice that can help me along the way my count down is about 32 days so HELP!!!!!!.......


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 19, 2010)

Look a few sections down in the NREMT section. You'll find all the help you need.


----------



## EMTkevin (Jul 19, 2010)

*thankyou*

thanx


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 19, 2010)

Moved to appropriate forum


----------



## dudemanguy (Jul 20, 2010)

What kind of tips specifically are you looking for? Read and reread your text book is the best advice I can think of, maybe take notes along the way.


----------



## gw812 (Jul 20, 2010)

Be sure to read the questions carefully. All of the ones in the practice tests I miss are those ones where one word in the question can mean the difference between the two most probable answers. Same thing with the answer choices too.


----------



## EMTkevin (Jul 21, 2010)

*thanx*

thanx!!!!


----------



## feldy (Jul 21, 2010)

emtkevin-I just took the registry test today (for reciprocity to an NR state) but its been about 7 months since i took the MA and i have not been working as a full time, part time or even perdiem EMT...just a few events and what not. I can tell you go back to basics since you are testing for the BASIC. That means look at many of the scenarios as if they were either a full trauma or Full Medical assessment. Personal and scene safety first then pt then ABCs. I got a bunch of questions that in the end, the answer ended in assess pt for conciousness then check/open airway. And read all of the answers because I had one question that had two of the exact same answer verbatum. so it was clearly not the right answer (if it was it was grounds for a challenge which is just not worth it).  If you have any other questions PM me


----------



## EMTkevin (Jul 22, 2010)

*Thanx you*

thanx,
 I have started back to the basics, with flash cards and study sheets so hope to pass. and GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## feldy (Jul 22, 2010)

no problem...i passed first try and I was a bit nervous (for the NR, i passed first try on my MA in december).


----------



## Jinkx (Jul 22, 2010)

Folks the bottom line............you either know it or you dont. You owe it not only to your patient but to your fellow medic, and the industry as a whole. Your education doesnt stop with the NR exam. Your initial cert as an EMT is a cert to learn! The NR is your ticket to serve.


----------

